# '65 quarter panel extensions



## Bigfoot1965 (Mar 25, 2021)

I was prepping some of the bits and pieces of my '65 GTO for paint, and came across an interesting hole. The left extension has a small rectangular hole that is too uniformly shaped to be an accident, and from it's positioning, I don't think it would serve as a drain hole. Right side does not have the hole. Have any of you '65 fans come across this before?


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi Bigfoot1965,

I checked the spare pair of tail light housings I have and there is no hole in the left/ drivers side housing. I checked inside and out - no hole.


----------



## Bigfoot1965 (Mar 25, 2021)

A buddy of mine thought it may have been a donor part from a Tempest that had some trim piece attached there, but the bumper is pretty tight to that spot, so I don't know what could attach there. It's probably going to end up in the "Unsolved Mystery" file. LOL


----------

